# New member to IMF!!



## Mighty-Mouse (Dec 30, 2015)

Not new to the forum world or the gym world! 

I was invited over here from ASF by Heckler7. I plan on sharing my VAST knowledge of alcohol and how to properly drink! 

I am 31 and currently 5'5" short @ 228lbs I got some body fat but... IDGAF! Chicken wings and beer are great! 

I'm currently cruising on 300 mg cyp a week until the wife gets preggers, yea I said preggers fuck it! 

I have a few cycles under my belt and can offer some advice on that just not diet cause like I said I don't follow one. I want to be big happy and drink Jameson!! Now for the porn







R.I.P. Cheapthreads and Hightestfuel


----------



## brazey (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome...


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 1, 2016)

Well I posted this one before my other one and didn't see it post up o well now I got two newbie post mutha fuccas


Bring back Hightestfuel!!!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 1, 2016)

Well I posted this one before my other one and didn't see it post up o well now I got two newbie post mutha fuccas


Bring back Hightestfuel!!!


----------



## Riles (Jan 1, 2016)

well then, Welcome2


----------



## bayou boy (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome bud!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bubble789 (Jan 3, 2016)

welcome!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

You know I have a thing for preggers right?


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 4, 2016)

Lolz once she gets there I will pm you a pic


103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jan 4, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Lolz once she gets there I will pm you a pic
> 
> 
> 103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## macterthemartyr (Jan 13, 2016)

Jameson is my best friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 13, 2016)

welcome you will be fine here bro do your research and if you have any question go to a few reputable guys and you'll be fine bro


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 13, 2016)

Read your stuff and watch your vids on IML ASF Forum... Good stuff. 228 at 5' 5" is HUGE. I'm your (lack of) height, but you have 20 lbs. on me.
Hopefully I gain some now that I'll be doing my first "supp" run ever !!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 13, 2016)

Anabolik2k said:


> Read your stuff and watch your vids on IML ASF Forum... Good stuff. 228 at 5' 5" is HUGE. I'm your (lack of) height, but you have 20 lbs. on me.
> Hopefully I gain some now that I'll be doing my first "supp" run ever !!



Hell yeah bro I wish the best for you. Just remember pain is temporary gainz are a forever mindset! Get that last rep do those extra sets! It will come to you eventually and is not an overnight change... But of course you know that!

Need any help (besides diet) shoot me a pm. I have met some cool cats over here on IMF! Here is a more recent pic (1 week ago) I'm about 3 months away from blasting!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





103% because giving 100% sets limits on what you can do!


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 13, 2016)

Awesome, and thank you! It's good, you have experience (I dont diet and I drink Jameson too, go figure). I have a pretty good base, so I think I'll be able to blow up a bit now as a daark side newb...


----------



## bulltime8769 (Mar 19, 2016)

lots of muscle.


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome..


----------

